# Cable Cast On vs. Long Tail Cast On



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

What benefit is there to using the cable cast on vs. the long tail cast on? 

I saw conversation about the CCO here so I looked it up. Looks easy enough. I always use the LTCO.

Is one stretchier than the other? What benefit does one have over the other?

Thanks for your wise counsel, my friends.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

some of us never use LTCO. It looks so dificult that I don't even want to try it.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

How stretchy the ltco is depends mostly upon how you do it. How close you make your stitches is what determines how stretchy or how tight it is, using a larger needle really just gives you larger stitches which may or may not be satisfactory to you. The best way to know which cast on is stretchier for you is to do some swatches and compare.






This video has some really good stuff about ltco. In case you want to know, I do not work mine the way she does. HTH in your exploration and learning what works best for you.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

chickkie said:


> some of us never use LTCO. It looks so dificult that I don't even want to try it.


Funny ... the LTCO is the cast on my dear grandmother taught me when I was a little girl. I didn't know other methods even existed until the past year or so.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

GrumpyGramma said:


> How stretchy the ltco is depends mostly upon how you do it. How close you make your stitches is what determines how stretchy or how tight it is, using a larger needle really just gives you larger stitches which may or may not be satisfactory to you. The best way to know which cast on is stretchier for you is to do some swatches and compare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No shortcuts, huh? ;-)


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

I grew up knitting using only the long tail cast on. IMHO I could never get it stretchy enough.....using 3 needles, using much larger needles for the cast on, etc. At some point, the stretch is limited.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I use either the cable or knitted cast on. IMHO it gives a nice looking edge, along with no guess work on how much yarn is needed.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm going to try the cable or knitted cast on for my next project.

Learning Learning Learning

Sure keeps it interesting!!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

romagica said:


> No shortcuts, huh? ;-)


I think I read on Tin Can Knits (I know it was somewhere) that they don't care if you swatch or not, it doesn't make any difference to them. It probably matters to you. Dang it. No real shortcuts on this one. Sorry. Maybe that's why I love socks. The toe where I start doesn't need to stretch, no swatching required...hey! sock shortcuts!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

romagica said:


> I'm going to try the cable or knitted cast on for my next project.
> 
> Learning Learning Learning
> 
> Sure keeps it interesting!!


It does, doesn't it. If you really want to know about different cast on methods, check out oftroy's videos on youtube. I think she just skims the surface but can keep me looking at cast ons until my head spins. Some I've tried, others I intend to try. Just the variations on ltco astound me.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

GrumpyGramma said:


> It does, doesn't it. If you really want to know about different cast on methods, check out oftroy's videos on youtube. I think she just skims the surface but can keep me looking at cast ons until my head spins. Some I've tried, others I intend to try. Just the variations on ltco astound me.


Variations on LTCO? LOL - So many projects, so little time.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

romagica said:


> Variations on LTCO? LOL - So many projects, so little time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> I use either the cable or knitted cast on. IMHO it gives a nice looking edge, along with no guess work on how much yarn is needed.


I agree. no LTCO for me. There is also a YouTube video and instructions for Jenny's stretchy cast on, a companion to Jenny's stretchy bind off, which I find great. Sorry I cannot post the link, but it is easy to find on the web.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

chickkie said:


> some of us never use LTCO. It looks so dificult that I don't even want to try it.


You have so much knowledge from your ability in helping others here, I can't imagine you having any trouble.

g


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I find long tail cast on stretchier than cable cast on so I use that for hats, socks, ribbing. I use cable cast on for scarfs most of the time where no stretch is needed. I think it looks nice.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

For those that use the LTCO and have trouble "guesstimating" how much yarn is needed when doing a lot of stitches an easy way is to either use both ends of the yarn skein, or a 2 skein of yarn.

http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2007/10/quicktip-improve-long-tail-cast-on-with.html


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chickkie said:


> some of us never use LTCO. It looks so dificult that I don't even want to try it.


Can I say I hate LTCO... Yes I can.

To the OP. The twisted cable cast on is uniform, every stitch looks the same, and is stretchy. I only use that cast on except for 2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop socks.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

The cable cast on is stretchier and is really useful for lace knitting when you need to open up the lace pattern during blocking.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I am a cable cast-on knitter and I have no problem with stretch. And even nicer, no guessing how much yarn to use.
Christine


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

I learned knitting with the LTCO and always had trouble with getting it stretchy enough. But it's a very fast cast on for me.
Cable cast on looks neater for me and is stretchy, too (depends also on how tight you work), but it takes me ages until I have the stitches done. Still I usually prefer it to LTCO.
Need to look up Jeny's stretchy cast on. I love her cast off for socks as I usually do them toe up.


----------



## PaulaP (Nov 12, 2012)

The reason my pattern called for the Italian cast on also called by other names, is so the bottom of the jacket and sleeves do not have any edge. The instructions in the book I am using are very confusing and use a second left over yarn in the process. I have not found a video that shows an Italian Cast on with that second bit of scrap yarn that is to be pulled out at the end. I like the videos I have viewed on YouTube and am going to try it but would still be interested in finding a video that shows the method with the scrap yarn. I love learning all these new things after knitting so many years. I like another poster, learned so many years ago and only learned one way of doing things. My work looks so much better since I joined this forum and have learned so many new things.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

If you try the Norwegian long tail (also known as German), you will find it to be stretchy enough for your purpose. I use it for my top down socks.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

A cable cast on falls into the category of knitted cast ons which CAN be tighter than some others. It comes in very handy when the pattern calls for a cast on in the middle of the work. It uses more yarn and so produces a more substantial edge than does LTCO.

Good reference book on the subject of COs and BOs:
Cast on, Bind Off 211 Ways to Begin and End Your Knitting
by Cap Sease
http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_adv_b/?search-alias=stripbooks&unfiltered=1&field-keywords=&field-author=&field-title=&field-isbn=9-781604680850&field-publisher=&node=&field-p_n_condition-type=&field-feature_browse-bin=&field-subject=&field-language=&field-dateop=During&field-datemod=&field-dateyear=&sort=relevanceexprank&Adv-Srch-Books-Submit.x=38&Adv-Srch-Books-Submit.y=15



romagica said:


> What benefit is there to using the cable cast on vs. the long tail cast on?
> 
> I saw conversation about the CCO here so I looked it up. Looks easy enough. I always use the LTCO.
> 
> ...


----------



## J-Jean (Jul 30, 2011)

I was also taught LTCO by my mom. It is basically the only cast on I use. As far as how much yarn to use, just cast on using both ends of the skein. I then cut the one that is not the center pull.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

so many different cast ons.... benefits and downsides to all of them really.... i use long tail... a lot....
but if you need a really elastc edge to something.... something that stretches AND springs back... like the top of a sock for instance, you will need to look through the many youtube videos demonstrating different cast ons.... or get hold of one of 2 excellent books perhaps from a library 

Cast On, Bind Off: 54 Step-by-Step Methods; Find the perfect start and finish for every knitting project by leslie ann bestor
or
Cast On, Bind Off: 211 Ways to Begin and End Your Knitting
by cap sease

btw that brings up the whole question of which bind off to use.... now there is a complex subject LOL


----------



## Amiya (Mar 9, 2012)

I have been knitting for I don't even remember how long. I used to use ltco. Sometimes I had too much yarn or too little. Since I learnt cco have not I have not gone back to LTCO. it looks nice too. I love it.


----------



## doriso (Feb 22, 2014)

I use the cable cast on for everything. It is simple, looks very nice, no need to figure out the amount of yarn needed.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lizruork said:


> btw that brings up the whole question of which bind off to use.... now there is a complex subject LOL


And IMHO that is a question for the ages....just as there is no right way to cast on or one that makes everyone happy there isn't always the perfect b/o unless the designer gives directions for that as well. I've almost come to despise patterns that state "cast on X # of stitches" and just states bind off. Give me a clue, any clue especially when you hide the b/o edge. I would like my hard work to look as much like the picture you included with the pattern as possible, and sometimes it's just not possible without the old "trial and error" method to tell which b/o is the best.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

With LTCO you have to estimate a specific amount in order to complete the cast on without running out of yarn. With the CCO, you just start with your slip knot and go.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

headlemk said:


> With LTCO you have to estimate a specific amount in order to complete the cast on without running out of yarn. With the CCO, you just start with your slip knot and go.


No need to "guess" if you use both ends of skein or second ball of yarn.

http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2007/10/quicktip-improve-long-tail-cast-on-with.html


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I normally use the longtail cast on... but when there are a lot of stitches I prefer the cable cast on because I don't have to start over and over and over...LOL longtail will wear out your yarn if you have a lot of stitches to cast on too... with the cable it is just knitting it on and you don't have to estimate how much yarn to start with...


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I normally use the longtail cast on... but when there are a lot of stitches I prefer the cable cast on because I don't have to start over and over and over...LOL longtail will wear out your yarn if you have a lot of stitches to cast on too... with the cable it is just knitting it on and you don't have to estimate how much yarn to start with...


And that's why the "2 tail" longtail c/o works so well. It gives those that want the LTCO the ability to do so without the wear and tear on yarn that ripping out and starting over and over again causes.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> And IMHO that is a question for the ages....just as there is no right way to cast on or one that makes everyone happy there isn't always the perfect b/o unless the designer gives directions for that as well. I've almost come to despise patterns that state "cast on X # of stitches" and just states bind off. Give me a clue, any clue especially when you hide the b/o edge. I would like my hard work to look as much like the picture you included with the pattern as possible, and sometimes it's just not possible without the old "trial and error" method to tell which b/o is the best.


Totally agree!


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

romagica said:


> What benefit is there to using the cable cast on vs. the long tail cast on?
> 
> I saw conversation about the CCO here so I looked it up. Looks easy enough. I always use the LTCO.
> 
> ...


Learned the cable cast on and it works for me as I immediately weave in the extra length of yarn from the very beginning. LTCO looks too convoluted and energy inefficient for my tastes. That's what makes needlecraft interesting-so many ways to create beauty.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> No need to "guess" if you use both ends of skein or second ball of yarn.
> 
> http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2007/10/quicktip-improve-long-tail-cast-on-with.html


I don't like the time spent "untangling" when it twists. I do use LTCO on small projects.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I like the cable cast on because you don't have to guess how long to make the tail. Just knit "into" the first stich, put it on the needle and continue knitting into the last stitch in that manner. I'm sure there are some good videos out there!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I never use the long tail cast on. It's too complicated for me, and I'm sure I'd run out of yarn before I got everything cast on. I love the cable cast on!

Hazel


----------



## cheeny (Mar 12, 2013)

romagica said:


> Funny ... the LTCO is the cast on my dear grandmother taught me when I was a little girl. I didn't know other methods even existed until the past year or so.


my grandmother didn't teach me to cast on at all, but a very nice lady from England visited our Girl Scout unit when i was about 10 and taught us some knitting, she also showed us the LTCO only and i too thought that was the only way to cast on till i was much older. it was the same with casting off i though there was only one way to cast off till about 5 years when a friend showed me a book she had on different cast off methods. live and learn is what i always say.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

romagica said:


> I'm going to try the cable or knitted cast on for my next project.
> 
> Learning Learning Learning
> 
> Sure keeps it interesting!!


There are several books out on matching cast on and cast off techniques if you can imagine that! I have one that has been useful, it is subtitled "211 Ways to Begin and End Your Knitting." The Title is "Cast On, Bind Off," written by Cap Sease (unusual name she has). You may be able to find it at your library; I got mine at Amazon. It's published by Martingale. No, I don't work for any of them ;~D. Just thought you might be interested.

EDIT: Will I never learn to read the entire thread before I repeat what others have said? Maybe if I put up a big sign on the wall over my monitor.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

PaulaP said:


> The reason my pattern called for the Italian cast on also called by other names, is so the bottom of the jacket and sleeves do not have any edge. The instructions in the book I am using are very confusing and use a second left over yarn in the process. I have not found a video that shows an Italian Cast on with that second bit of scrap yarn that is to be pulled out at the end. I like the videos I have viewed on YouTube and am going to try it but would still be interested in finding a video that shows the method with the scrap yarn. I love learning all these new things after knitting so many years. I like another poster, learned so many years ago and only learned one way of doing things. My work looks so much better since I joined this forum and have learned so many new things.


Due to KP, I've learned more about knitting (and crocheting) over the past three years than I did over the 32 years before that. Fantastic!


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Good questions. I was hoping they would come up.


romagica said:


> What benefit is there to using the cable cast on vs. the long tail cast on?
> 
> I saw conversation about the CCO here so I looked it up. Looks easy enough. I always use the LTCO.
> 
> ...


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I also never use the LTCO


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I also never use the LTCO


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

cheeny said:


> my grandmother didn't teach me to cast on at all, but a very nice lady from England visited our Girl Scout unit when i was about 10 and taught us some knitting, she also showed us the LTCO only and i too thought that was the only way to cast on till i was much older. it was the same with casting off i though there was only one way to cast off till about 5 years when a friend showed me a book she had on different cast off methods. live and learn is what i always say.


I still only know one way to cast off. I guess I better do some research.


----------



## katel70 (Sep 25, 2012)

romagica said:


> I'm going to try the cable or knitted cast on for my next project.
> 
> Learning Learning Learning
> 
> Sure keeps it interesting!!


Once I learned, I usually now use knitted cast on. It helps when you have a pattern that requires a certain number of stitches cast on in the middle of a row! (That is why I 1st had to learn it.) Also, I was TERRIBLE at figuring out how much yarn I needed for LTCO.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I learned Long Tail Cast On, and I nearly gave up knitting because of it! I never did learn how long a tail to leave. When I read about Cable Cast On, I had the reaction, "Well duh! Why not?" Made a huge difference. I will add a row/round after the CCO before I start counting rows or rounds, because it seems to need that adjustment. And it is tighter, so I cast onto a much larger needle, even two needles held together. I was too hung up on wasting yarn, but I'm still like that, I guess. I'll do Long Tail once in awhile now... or rather, two or three times in a row when I don't leave a long enough tail. Hasn't the communication enabled by the Internet improved our knitting by leaps and bounds since thirty years ago?


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

I taught myself the LTCO by holding the needle between my knees and holding the tail in one hand and the yarn from the skein in the other. Sounds weird but it works. I always ran out of tail. Now I use the CCO and I love it! works great if you have to cast on 100 or more stitches! now I never have to rip out my cast on.
gardenlady


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I guess my main question was in regard to stretchiness, etc.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

romagica said:


> I guess my main question was in regard to stretchiness, etc.


 OK, I see. That would depend on the type of projects we make. Stretchiness matters more in sock cuffs, for instance, than in roll-brim hats. I don't know about something like a shawl or afghan. But, in a large project, if you are casting on 200 stitches or so... I've read that you should estimate one inch for each stitch. But it would differ between sock weight yarn with size 3 needles and worsted weight with size 9 needles.
Carol K in OH


----------



## katel70 (Sep 25, 2012)

romagica said:


> I guess my main question was in regard to stretchiness, etc.


I think that the cable CO is the most stretchy of these common ones mentioned here, then knitted CO, then Longtail.

There is a bind off comparison, I wish there was one for the CO methods too.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

romagica said:


> I still only know one way to cast off. I guess I better do some research.


I've learned two new ways that I like, but if you're happy with what you already do, there really aren't any laws about it either way :~).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

romagica said:


> I guess my main question was in regard to stretchiness, etc.


If you're interested in seeking out stretchy cast ons, there are several on YouTube. In my knitting experience there are cast ons all the way from nearly rigid to extremely stretchy. There is also "Search" at the top of the forum page where you can read all former discussions of almost anything pertaining to knitting and a great deal about crocheting :~). Just type stretchy cast on on the search line.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Jenny's stretchy slip knot cast on:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Romagica, I just have to comment on your avatar. You have a most beautiful smile! There is a book entitled "Cast on, cast off" that has come in very handy for me. Youtube has many variations of each also. Enjoy learning!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Recently taught myself the mobius cast on from the book, Cast on, Bind Off 211 Ways to Begin and End Your Knitting The CO is attributed to Cat Bordhi and the book illustrations were easy to follow & it was easy to learn. I even taught it to a lady I was teaching to knit. I wanted to knit a mobius so decided to do that specific CO. Didn't know there was a video by Cat Bordhi for this CO until afterwards.

Learned the LTCO over 30 years ago and I like it because it's fast and I get very even CO stitches with it. It's not hard to figure out how much tail to leave. I just allow one inch per stitch plus six inches. If I have more than 100 stitches to CO, I use the two ball method. It's never been a problem for me.

I have learned other CO methods (knitted, cable, provisional, mobius) over the years depending on what a specific pattern required. I like learning new and different methods of casting on and depending on what works best for my current project.

That is what appeals to me about knitting. There are so many ways to do the same thing & every knitter can use the most desirable & comfortable method for them.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I personally like the cable cast on, but again it is everyone's preference.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

romagica said:


> Funny ... the LTCO is the cast on my dear grandmother taught me when I was a little girl. I didn't know other methods even existed until the past year or so.


Me too. Now know a few more, thanks to KP.
Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

gardenlady said:


> I taught myself the LTCO by holding the needle between my knees and holding the tail in one hand and the yarn from the skein in the other. Sounds weird but it works. I always ran out of tail. Now I use the CCO and I love it! works great if you have to cast on 100 or more stitches! now I never have to rip out my cast on.
> gardenlady


I did that for many years...only learned to hold both needlle and yarn in hands in the last several years. Last two years have learned three more cast ons.
Jane


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

PatriciaDF said:


> I like the cable cast on because you don't have to guess how long to make the tail. Just knit "into" the first stich, put it on the needle and continue knitting into the last stitch in that manner. I'm sure there are some good videos out there!


You have described the knitted cast on. The cable cast on is created by knitting * between* the last 2 stitches once you have two on your needle and pulling that through and onto your left needle.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

romagica said:


> I guess my main question was in regard to stretchiness, etc.


If you can do LTCO, you can do the German Twisted Cast On which is very similar and it has more stretch because it uses more yarn. When I do the LTCO, I start with a little bit of tail and then wrap the yarn around the needle for every CO stitch I need and I don't run out of the tail yarn.

But, for the German Twisted CO, I find that I need to add about one-third more wraps to accommodate the extra yarn it uses. Example: LTCO for 50 stitches = 50 wraps; German Twisted CO for 50 stitches = 65 wraps.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

oneofthegriffins said:


> I find long tail cast on stretchier than cable cast on so I use that for hats, socks, ribbing. I use cable cast on for scarfs most of the time where no stretch is needed. I think it looks nice.


I do a twisted cable cast on. When I have 2 stitches on my left needle I take my left index finger and hold the stitches slightly apart form each other when I insert my right needle. And I twist my stitch onto that left needle. IOW I put in on backwards instead of straight onto the left needle. I think that makes it just a tad looser. IDK.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Just learned the Chinese waitress cast on..... it's tricky, but it is such a pretty double cable as a beginning of your work. it's worth learning & fun to do. Knit freedom.com love her videos!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

The LTCO is the only one I learned and did for many years. I recently learned, through this forum, about other cast-ons. I only change when the pattern specifically states to use a particular one.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I have always used long tail cast on, but have never seen it done in a video as I was taught it.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> You have described the knitted cast on. The cable cast on is created by knitting * between* the last 2 stitches once you have two on your needle and pulling that through and onto your left needle.


There is only a subtle difference between the knitted cast on and the cable cast on... With knitted cast on, slip knot, knit into the knot, taking that stitch from right needle and placing it back onto the left needle, then knitting into that same stitch to add another stitch...repeat until you have the number of stitches required. 
With cable cast on, after slip knot, and knitting into that first stitch, you slip right needle between last two stitches, bring yarn over the right needle and bring it through between those stitches, then place it onto the left needle.... continue knitting a stitch between the last two stitches on the left needle until you have the required number of stitches on your left needle.
Jane


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> There is only a subtle difference between the knitted cast on and the cable cast on... With knitted cast on, slip knot, knit into the knot, taking that stitch from right needle and placing it back onto the left needle, then knitting into that same stitch to add another stitch...repeat until you have the number of stitches required.
> With cable cast on, after slip knot, and knitting into that first stitch, you slip right needle between last two stitches, bring yarn over the right needle and bring it through between those stitches, then place it onto the left needle.... continue knitting a stitch between the last two stitches on the left needle until you have the required number of stitches on your left needle.
> Jane


Just before I place the stitch from between the stitches on the left needle I twist that stitch onto my left needle. Makes a nice ridge almost like crochet where you crochet into the back loop only.


----------



## minimouse45 (Aug 25, 2013)

I like the LTCO as it is faster but it took me 25 years of knitting before I changed over. If you need more stretch, the "Old Norwegian CO " has slightly more give and is done with only a few changes from the LTCO...great for lace projects.


----------



## minimouse45 (Aug 25, 2013)

Niki-knitter said:


> Just learned the Chinese waitress cast on..... it's tricky, but it is such a pretty double cable as a beginning of your work. it's worth learning & fun to do. Knit freedom.com love her videos!


Great idea ! I always forget how pretty this CO is .


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chickkie said:


> some of us never use LTCO. It looks so dificult that I don't even want to try it.


I did it when I first learnt to knit. My needles ended up about 3 feet apart after only a few stitches on the next row. And all that action it takes to do it. NOPE not for me either.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, the CWCO is much prettier cast on. I is actually fun to do!
I think it is a bit stretchier, too.
I seem to be using it more & more.... I'm trying to make myself remember this process so I get used to doing it.
Glad you like it too!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

When I learned how to knit back in the 70's, I learned the knitted and then cable cast ons. In the past 2 yrs finally learned LTCO so that I don't have to look it up each time I wanted to use it.

Here is Cat Borhdi's video about how long a tail to leave (though I am a firm belever in using 2 ends, either from 2 balls or both ends of one ball). at about 1.47 sec in she talks about making it loose. This really can apply to any cast on method.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> When I learned how to knit back in the 70's, I learned the knitted and then cable cast ons. In the past 2 yrs finally learned LTCO so that I don't have to look it up each time I wanted to use it.
> 
> Here is Cat Borhdi's video about how long a tail to leave (though I am a firm belever in using 2 ends, either from 2 balls or both ends of one ball). at about 1.47 sec in she talks about making it loose. This really can apply to any cast on method.
> 
> ...


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

oneofthegriffins said:


> I find long tail cast on stretchier than cable cast on so I use that for hats, socks, ribbing. I use cable cast on for scarfs most of the time where no stretch is needed. I think it looks nice.


I agree that the LTCO is stretchier than the cable CO. I do use the cable CO when I have to CO extra stitches at the end of a row, for example, because it's more secure and won't leave a gap where you added stitches. If the pattern doesn't specify, I always use the LTCO. It's fast and easy once you learn it. 
I don't mind learning new CO methods and usually use what is specified in whatever project I'm making. There are patterns that require a different CO. Some lace patterns require a provisional CO. I recently bought a book titled "211 Ways to Begin and End Your Knitting" that illustrates different CO & BO methods and when you would use them. It's a great book and used it to teach myself the Cat Bordhi Mobius CO.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Niki-knitter said:


> Yes, the CWCO is much prettier cast on. I is actually fun to do!
> I think it is a bit stretchier, too.
> I seem to be using it more & more.... I'm trying to make myself remember this process so I get used to doing it.
> Glad you like it too!


Sounds like a fun CO I would like to try. Thanks for the info in your earlier post.


----------

